
Optical payloads for small satellites: a sector overview - kartikkumar
https://blog.satsearch.co/2020-03-25-optical-payloads-for-small-satellites
======
avmich
A very interesting role the optics can play for modern satellites, which
unfortunately isn't covered in the article, is using light as communication
media between satellites or between ground stations and satellites. Some NASA
experiments have shown that optical communication systems can present a range
of interesting features, which may be of interest even to the designers of
small satellites.

~~~
kartikkumar
Here's our round-up of optical comms systems for small satellites:
[https://blog.satsearch.co/2020-01-22-optical-
communications-...](https://blog.satsearch.co/2020-01-22-optical-
communications-for-small-satellites-and-cubesats-product-roundup)

The optical comms market is quite dynamic at the moment, There are a number of
ground stations being deployed around the world, in addition to terminals for
satellites being brought to market for ground communication and inter-
satellite links (ISL).

